# How to track



## youga_88 (May 20, 2010)

I order SCDSTWO and using choose to ship my order using DHL/UPS. Now my order is shipped and shoptemp e-mail me the tracking number. I try to tracked at dhl site and ups site, but they says that tracking number is not belong to their. So where i must put the tracking number?

I got the shipping notification Yesterday


----------



## EyeZ (May 20, 2010)

youga_88 said:
			
		

> I order SCDSTWO and using choose to ship my order using DHL/UPS. Now my order is shipped and shoptemp e-mail me the tracking number. I try to tracked at dhl site and ups site, but they says that tracking number is not belong to their. So where i must put the tracking number?
> 
> I got the shipping notification Yesterday



I had to wait 2 days before i was able to track my order, you have to give your order time to go through the system.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 20, 2010)

Also - if you 'Copied-&-paste' your tracking number into the tracking box - make sure there's no extra space in front or behind the number

I haven't used DHL for a while, but IIRC many years ago I did order something & it wouldn't see the number (even after 5-6 days)
It took a while before I realized that the number had an extra space on the end & that's why it wasn't recognised


----------



## youga_88 (May 20, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> I had to wait 2 days before i was able to track my order, you have to give your order time to go through the system.
> 
> Wow.. It takes that long? Oh well...
> 
> ...



i copied & pasted it. I will checked it again


----------



## ehayes427 (May 20, 2010)

just go on the website. they don't update at real time though.


----------



## Mozstar (May 23, 2010)

Just keep trying it is very slow in updating info


----------



## raep (May 25, 2010)

The same thing happened to me its already been 6 days and I still haven't been able to track it. Isn't there a way to like request a new tracking number or something.


----------



## janeyuyi (May 29, 2010)

for DHL,you may track it at www.dhl.com,but pls choose "track by reference"on the left list,it usually to be 8 numbers like0000xxxx
for UPS,pls track it at www.ups.com ,it usually to be H+10numbers,if it didn't work,pls try use BZ+last 7 numbers(from previous 10numbers)


----------

